# Book light that isn't very bright?



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I need a book light, but so many I've looked at (and that have been mentioned here) are super bright.
I prefer a nice soft (even) light that won't disturb my DH or children too much if they're around while I'm reading at night.
A clip on one is great, but one that would be gentle on my Oberon is preferred!
Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use my Lightwedge when I want to read in bed without disturbing my husband. Somewhere I have a picture, I'll post it. I have the paperback size, I just rest it on top of the Kindle and there's a little ledge on the side of the LW that rests on the top of the Kindle.

Here's a link to the LightWedge


And here's a pic of mine on top of Eleanor the Kindle:









Betsy


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

I use the Mighty Bright 

It has 2 settings, high and low. The low is too soft for me but you might like it. The high doesn't bother my dh when he sleeps and I read but he's a sound sleeper!

I clip it onto my Oberon all the time without any problem. I gave all of my kids one as it works as well on DTBs as it does on Kindles.

EllenR


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

GE makes a small clip on light (attaches like a paperclip) that isn't terribly bright.  You can find it at Walmart in the lightbulb section and it was only $6-something.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to plug this one again:











I've been using it since about April.... It has a high and a low setting, and I prefer the low setting. The light is soft, spreads nicely across the page and clips nicely onto an Oberon cover:
























It uses standard AA batteries.... I use rechargeables.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm going to plug this one again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just ordered and received (yesterday!) this exact same Verilux light (based on Pidgeon92's recommendation in another thread, thank you !), and have to say that so far it's my favorite for the kind of light it provides, the lack of glare, and "compactiveness" for carrying it around - it even comes with a little pouch, love that! I also (so far) prefer the lower setting, and like the way it seems to illuminate the page I'm reading and only that. I also have a mighty bright 2, but don't like it as much for transportation as the placement of the button is not convenient and it tends to go on on its own. And then I also got the mighty bright travel flex which is better than the mighty bright 2 in terms of on/off button placement, but still, so far prefer the verilux


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo, can you share where you ordered the light?  It sounds like a good one!
Thanks!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I ordered it from Amazon (where else !). Actually, if you click on the picture of the light kindly provided by pidgeon92 (the first one, where there is only the light), it takes you straight to the right place


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Neo said:


> I ordered it from Amazon (where else !). Actually, if you click on the picture of the light kindly provided by pidgeon92 (the first one, where there is only the light), it takes you straight to the right place


Thanks, Neo! I should have known it was Amazon............


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Dang! I've _got_ to stop checking out these threads. It's in my cart. Thanks.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

MrTsMom said:


> Dang! I've _got_ to stop checking out these threads. It's in my cart. Thanks.


I just put one in mine too!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> I just put one in mine too!


LOL, you guys crack me up! That's exactly what happened to me too the other day after I first saw pidgeon's post on another thread, and I feel your pain! But soon you shall feel my pleasure when you get it


----------



## willika (Sep 24, 2009)

I ordered an m-edge light - also bought the m-edge prodigy cover from Amazon with my Kindle - the light fits in a slot in the top edge of the cover - it is small not harsh at all and has two brights to choose from. It was on back order at Amazon and m-edge until around Sept 8th - I ordered it and it was here in two days - cost $25 for light and shipping and handling - just came back from using Kindle with my accessories on a cruise - had lots of people asking questions - especially about the accessories - they had never seen the ones I was using - actually loaned my charger to another cruiser that forgot to pack hers - I only recharged it once the night before I flew home as was reading Dan Brown's new book that had been downloaded while I was on the ship as I have preordered it and I sure didn't want it to die on my 14 hr day traveling home  !! Love, Love, Love my Kindle!!!! Best thing I have given myself in way too long to remember - it's better than milk chocolate and I never thought I would admit that EVER!!


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Pidgeon, do you just plug in the light with the USB to the computer to recharge the rechargable batteries?  How long does the charge last?

Thanks!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda1915 said:


> Pidgeon, do you just plug in the light with the USB to the computer to recharge the rechargable batteries? How long does the charge last?


You can, but I do not.... I bought Sony rechargeables, with a reasonably quick charger (~ 4 hours). I have 8 batteries, but my stupid dog chewed one up.  So, I charge them two at a time, and so I have two in the light, two that are charged, and two in the charger.


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## stitchbug (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got that one in my cart, but a coworker just brought me a GE book light...So I'm going to try this one first!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

MrTsMom said:


> Dang! I've _got_ to stop checking out these threads. It's in my cart. Thanks.


mine too, and I already have a light


----------

